# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - kesä 2016

## Waltsu

Kesäaikataulukausi alkoi 25.4., mutta sää ei ollut kovin kesäinen.

Liikennöitsijä vaihtui linjoilla 80, 83, 88 ja 99 - SL-Autolinjojen tilalle tuli V-S Bussipalvelut. VSB käyttää alihankkijoinaan Citybussia, Jaloa, Nyholmia ja Muurista. Osassa busseja onkin VSB:n nimi, mutta numeroinnin perusteella bussit kuuluisivat mainitulle nelikolle.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Voisiko olla niin, että osa näistä autoista tuleekin aikanaan 18-linjalle? 99-linjallehan ei vaadittu kaikkia uusia autoja, eikä niistä tainnut pisteitäkään saada. Ehkä ylimääräisiä autoja ei nyt ollut, mutta syksyllähän niitä vapautuu ykköseltä ja 18:lta.

----------


## dreamy83

Nyt alkaa viimein tippua isompia muutoksia koskien 2014 alkanutta Föli-liikennointiä. Rusko on päätynyt karsimaan vuoroja siinä missä Raisio ostaa niitä lisää. Tietysti tuo Ruskon tilanne on huono, koska eihän tuonne nytkään ole mitenkään ihmeellisen hyvät kulkuyhteydet, perustason alarajalla lähinnä. Petäsmäkeen lisää vuoroja ja yhteys Myllystä plussaa.

Lisäksi minusta linja 600 osuudella Littoinen - Vaala on ollut alusta lähtien kuolleena syntynyt linjaosuus. Kohmontielle rakennetaan kesällä 2016 bussikatu ja linjan 2 vuoroja ollaan ulottamassa aina Palomäkeen asti. Tämän myötä ajoaika Littoisista nopeutuu ja Littoistenjärven länsipuoliskalle tulee taas joukkoliikennepalveluja. Lisäksi parantuva vuoroväli 40 => 30 min plussaa.

----------


## dreamy83

Hienoa! Turkuun tulossa pienimuotoista arkiyöliikennettä. Opiskelijoiden aloitteesta ollaan perustamassa uutta arkiyölinjaa, joka tulee kulkemaan syksyllä korkeakoulujen ensimmäisinä työviikkoina. Linjanumero on 89 ja reitti yhdistelmä 36:sta ja 34:sta. Eli Halinen - Räntämäki - Ylioppilaskylä - Kauppatori - Ispoinen - Harittu - Ilpoinen. Liikennöintipäivät ovat Ke - To sekä To - Pe väliset yöt. Minusta tuon tulisi olla kyllä ympärivuotinen palvelu, lisäksi olisi hyvä saada myös muualle kaupunkiin arkiyöliikennettä. Reitit voisivat olla hieman viikonlopun yövuoroja kiertelevämpiä ja vuoroväli 30 minuuntin sijasta 45-60 minuuttia (kuten on linjalle 89 tulossa).

----------


## kuukanko

Muutaman vuoden takainen juttu, jonka havaitsin itse vasta viime viikonlopun kuvistani ja kalustolistoista:
Uutena Savonlinja 968 oli rekisterillä KRS-517 (Epun kuva) ja 969 rekisterillä KRS-516 (Waltsun kuva). Jo toukokuussa 2013 KRS-516 olikin numerolla 968 (Waltsun kuva). KRS-517 taas on nykyisin numerolla 969 (oma kuvani).

Keulaan teipatuissa kylkinumeroissa molemmissa viimeinen numero on vähän alempana kuin muut, vuoden 2012 kuvissa näin ei vielä ole. Se viittaisi siihen, että rekisterikilvet olisivat pysyneet samoissa busseissa, mutta kylkinumeroita vaihdettu päittäin.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No on kyllä tarkka havainto! Numeron muutos on tarvinnut tapahtua sitten lähes uutena. Rekisterinumerothan taitaa suurentua nyt autosta 950 alkaen, mutta numerot ei kuitenkaan ole peräkkäisiä. Säffleissa 579-594 oli sentään numerot järjestään alkaen 749, joten auton tunnisti jo siitä. Nämä Scalathan tuli vähän tipottain sitä mukaa, kun tehdas sai niitä valmiiksi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ilmeisesti onkin ollut vaan jotain sekaannusta rekisterikilpien kanssa, ei sen kummempaa.

----------


## Waltsu

Föliin liittyi 11.8.2016 uusi liikennöitsijä: Launokorpi, joka ajaa osaa Turun ja Kemiönsaaren välisistä vuoroista.

----------


## Eira

Talviaikatauluissa 2016-2017 on ykkösellä pyhäpäivisin vihdoinkin selkeä 30 minuutin vuoroväli vuodesta 1994 jatkuneen hankalan 35 minuutin välin sijasta. Onko tämä saatu aikaan pitämällä sama määrä kalustoa liikenteessä, mutta nopeuttamalla kiertoa esim. Kauppatorin seisonta-aikaa vähentämällä ja joukkoliikenteen valoetuuksia lisäämällä?

----------


## Miska

> Talviaikatauluissa 2016-2017 on ykkösellä pyhäpäivisin vihdoinkin selkeä 30 minuutin vuoroväli vuodesta 1994 jatkuneen hankalan 35 minuutin välin sijasta. Onko tämä saatu aikaan pitämällä sama määrä kalustoa liikenteessä, mutta nopeuttamalla kiertoa esim. Kauppatorin seisonta-aikaa vähentämällä ja joukkoliikenteen valoetuuksia lisäämällä?


Vai olisiko kierrosaikaa pidennetty lisäautolla, jotta sähköbussien lataamiseen jäisi riittävästi aikaa.

----------


## Waltsu

> Vai olisiko kierrosaikaa pidennetty lisäautolla, jotta sähköbussien lataamiseen jäisi riittävästi aikaa.


Peruskierto näyttää menevän Lentokenttä 07, Kauppatori 30, Satama 50, Kauppatori 05, Lentokenttä 37. Kierrosaika kasvaa siis 70 minuutista 90:een eli tarvitaan kolme autoa nykyisen kahden sijasta.

----------


## Eira

Uskon että selkeitten aikataulujen myötä ykkösellä matkustajamäärä bussivuoroa kohti kasvaa entisestä, kuten kävi kakkosella vuoroväliä lyhennettäessä 25 minuutista 20 minuuttiin.

----------


## zige94

26.9.

Linjalla 18 viiletti hetki sitten (16:52) Tampereentietä Kauppatorin suuntaan HSL-väreissä ollut Volvo 8700LE teli, ilmeisesti Nyholmin varikon tulipalossa menetettyjen autojen väliaikainen korvaaja.

----------


## 034

Kuka muistaa kokeilun?
http://www.foli.fi/fi/uusi-y%C3%B6li...ttaa-elokuussa
http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2016/0608008x/3405477.htm

Mihin tämä projekti tyssäsi ja onko tästä lautakunnan sivuilla keskustelu lopputuloksista?
http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2016/welcome.htm

Itse en löydä mitään pöytäkirja mainintaa jossa tätä kokeilua olisi puitu. Eli oliko floppi. Epäilen että jos tämä jokseenkin ole kannattava niin 2020 linja uudistuksessa tämä voi näkyä.

Ehtikö joku bongari napata kuvan tästä linjasta? Jalo sitä kai ajeli

----------


## Waltsu

> Ehtikö joku bongari napata kuvan tästä linjasta? Jalo sitä kai ajeli


Linjan 89 ensimmäisen lähdön Halisten suuntaan ajoi Citybus 18.

Kaikkien aikojen ensimmäistä kasiysiä en saanut kuviin, koska se viipyi ja viipyi. Vaarana oli siis tyhjän lähtöpysäkin "läpijuoksu" eikä sellaista pimeässä saa kennolle ikuistettua. Niinpä siirryin kuvaamaan hyvissä ajoin pysäkilleen saapunutta ja paikallaan seisovaa Citybussia. Lopulta Jalo 36 suvaitsi saapua paikalle, käväisi pikaisesti pysäkillä ja lähti kuutisen minuuttia myöhässä kohti Ilpoista. Joten itse asiassa sain kaikkien aikojen ensimmäisen kasiysin kuvattua, koska Citybus lähti ennen Jaloa.

----------


## Waltsu

> Eli oliko floppi?


Ei ollut floppi - linjaa mainostetaan tulevan kesän aikataulukirjassa. Pikaisesti sain silmäiltyä kirjaa, joten joku, jolla kirja on käsissään, voinee tarkentaa ajokauden ja -päivät (-yöt).

----------


## 034

> Ei ollut floppi - linjaa mainostetaan tulevan kesän aikataulukirjassa. Pikaisesti sain silmäiltyä kirjaa, joten joku, jolla kirja on käsissään, voinee tarkentaa ajokauden ja -päivät (-yöt).


http://www.foli.fi/sites/default/fil...rja%202017.pdf
Sivu: 257 

 :Cool:

----------

